# Tuff Day



## PA Hillbilly (Feb 25, 2010)

Went out by myself today. Cut Sticker loose on a track & it wasn't long till he had it jumped. I cut Razzle & Streaker in & the race was on. Dogs split, Sticker took his to the river side of the Ridge & Streaker & Razzle went to the Creek side of the ridge. I stayed mostly on top, I went to the creek side for a little while. I had garmin collars on Sticker & Streaker, Razzle had a Radio tracker on. The dogs were over a mile away in 2 different directions. I chose to go after Streaker first, because he was closer to a road. Easier access, he wasn't in any danger. I was able to drive within 450 yards of him. Razzle was with him. They weren't running. I gathered them up & went back to the truck.

Sticker was showing bayed (treed) on the garmin. He was over 2 miles from me. He stayed in 1 spot for about 5 to 10 minutes. It actually ran through my mind that the yotes ganged up on him. I started toward him & noticed he was on the move again. I parked the truck, he was about a mile away, but he was heading my direction. I left the other dogs in the truck & started his way on a logging road. I came into a big draw & thought the yote would try to sneak up it. I was only there about 5 min & here came the yote. around the hill. I got one shot off. It looked liked it connected. I could hear Razzle in the truck going crazy, so I went back & got both dogs & took them where I seen the yote. I found a little blood & I turned them loose. They ran straight for the river. I could hear them baying at the river. Keep in mind this is about 1000 ft drop to where they are. It took me awhile to get there. I could hear a train coming as I was getting to the tracks. I seen Sticker & he was on the tracks. I got him called up to me & put on a lead. I seen the train was still down a ways & hurried accross the tracks so the other dogs wouldn't try to come to me. I started towards Streaker & I could see the yote on a rock next to the river. I tied Sticker & shot the yote so it wouldn't jump in. I got down to the yote & Streaker came to me & I tied him up. I noticed the dogs & the yote was all over the ice. I made my way out grabed the yote & threw it up by Streaker.

This is when everything turns to $h!t. I could hear Razzle whineing & knew right away she was in the river. The river was froze out about 20 ft as far as I could see. I ran down stream where she was & a rock stuck way out in the river. When I got there she was going under. I got out within 6 ft of her, but couldn't reach her. I stepped a little father out on what I thought was rock & down I went. I first thought well your in here grab her. At this point she was already gone. I realized quickly I would be next. The water was deep, I couldn't touch bottom. I made my way back to the rock & ice. I really thought this was the end. I tried to crawl up on the ice & it kept breaking. I managed to stay calm. After several tries I finally was able to pull myself up so that my chest & stomach was on the ice. I layed there a minute & belly crawled accross the ice to where I could get up on the rock. I sat there & watched Razzle float away. I called a friend of mine to bring a 4 wheeler to get me. He had taken his wife to the doctor. He said he would be home in about a half hour. I told him that would be too late that hyperthermia would set in by then. He called his son & nephew & they came after me. They brought dry clothes for me & got me out of there. 
It looked like Razzle must of been on the rock with the yote fighting & fell in the river.

Rest in piece Razzle 
Your memory will last with me forever.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

PA....I do not know what to say. I was with you the whole time through your writing. I am sorry about Razzel wow you were soo close. Soo close to saving her but yet so far, and so close for you to loose your life but saved by a call. Very well written .

Man I wish I could have been there for you !!!! Rivers can never be trusted. You are lucky to be alive !

Is there a chance she just swam down stream and is still down there ?

Which river were you on ?


----------



## Furtaker (Dec 11, 2010)

That is a sad story. Sorry for your lost.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Wow !! sorry for your loss PA !


----------



## PA Hillbilly (Feb 25, 2010)

On a call said:


> PA....I do not know what to say. I was with you the whole time through your writing. I am sorry about Razzel wow you were soo close. Soo close to saving her but yet so far, and so close for you to loose your life but saved by a call. Very well written .
> 
> Man I wish I could have been there for you !!!! Rivers can never be trusted. You are lucky to be alive !
> 
> ...


I watched her give up & float away with her head under the water. It was in the Yough (can't spell the long version, LOL) River


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Now thats a tough day most people wouldn't want.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Sorry to hear about your loss but i'm glad you're ok.

This is a lesson for all of us... bad things can happen at any time. Everyone please be careful out there. There is not a critter in the world worth dying for.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Yes I just looked it up... the Youghiogheny runs north close to Pittsburgh and eventually into the Ohio. I am familular with the Allegheny up north near Franklin which feeds the Ohio. Those rivers cut deep into those hills. I can only emagine how far down you were.

It was a Blessing you made it out.


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

Rough day indeed Hillbilly. Prayers with you. Hard losing a dog you're close to no matter how it happens. Really glad to hear you're okay.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Wow, never had that tough of a day hunting. Glad you are OK.


----------



## coyotehunter25 (Oct 24, 2010)

glad ur ok sorry bout your dog that would be the worst day ever


----------



## poe (Feb 10, 2010)

Its hard enough loosing a dog from old age something like that just makes it that much harder. Sorry for your luck.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

That is a part of the family, I have 2 dogs and know the bond intimately. Sorry for your loss--at least she didnt just disappear and have you wondering whaat happened. Food for thought--maybe pack some rope for unforseen needs in the future. Might not have had time in your case but you'll never know until the need arises. I carry 40ft of braided nylon, strong enough to hold my weight no problem, and I use it quite often ; it makes dragging game out easier as well. Glad you survived to tell about it as well!


----------

